# lower leg inflammation / infection?



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I have a small E. anthonyi santa isabel that has what appears to be an infection. The leg is inflamed, very red, and raw. The frog is not using the lower portion of the limb unless absolutely necessary. It appears to be eating and moves around as necessary. Pics are below. I have not had to deal with this before so any/ all info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow that is really red. Does it look like skin is missing on the bottom part?

eta: If you don't have a local vet, I have a great exotic vet here in Raleigh. I'll PM you the info. Maybe they would be willing to send meds to you if you sent pics to them. I don't know, but, they are very proactive about care of exotics.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

It is really hard to tell. Honestly the pics are the best look I have gotten myself. The little guys won't stop moving when I open the container lid.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

To me, it looks like the skin is gone from just above the foot down.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have seen this issue with terribilis that are kept too wet, what is your setup like?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

ouch, that looks pretty red. i wish i could lend some help but i have no experience. maybe somebody will chime in and help. i suggested ringers solution but again im not sure if that will help in this case.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Julio said:


> i have seen this issue with terribilis that are kept too wet, what is your setup like?


I agree. In all cases that I've seen it, it was a wetness issue.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Julio said:


> i have seen this issue with terribilis that are kept too wet, what is your setup like?


I have only had him all of like 5ish days so i can't comment on the enclosure it was kept in originally. But the wetness was my original concern as well so i have him in a quarantine setup that Im keeping a little dryer. Iv had a suggestion from an exotic vet that it could be red leg. I also have been told to treat the wound with Silver sulfadiazine topical cream and treat the frog with Baytril drops which contain Enrofloxacin and silver sulfadiazine.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

eyeviper said:


> I have only had him all of like 5ish days so i can't comment on the enclosure it was kept in originally. But the wetness was my original concern as well so i have him in a quarantine setup that Im keeping a little dryer. Iv had a suggestion from an exotic vet that it could be red leg. I also have been told to treat the wound with Silver sulfadiazine topical cream and treat the frog with Baytril drops which contain Enrofloxacin and silver sulfadiazine.


Red Leg is a descriptive term to describe the appearance of the leg as an infection causes damage to the flesh and affects the cappilaries under the skins surface, giveing an extra red or sometimes bloody look. Many times bacteria can be the cause and in my experience the meds you have are real good for that problem.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Technically red leg is not a disease but a description of a symptom that can be part of multiple diseases... 

As Bill noted, the red is due to breakdown of the capillaries due to a massive bacterial infection. It is also typically not seen on the lower extremities instead the symptom is most commonly noted on the underside of the abdominal areas and thighs. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had very good results with silver sulfadiazine in the past. 

It looks like the skin on his leg, above the foot (where it looks like the skin is already gone), is separated from his leg all the way up to his 'knee'. I don't know the implications of that.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

To my absolute amazement this little guy is healing by himself. I was getting ready to swallow the $70+ bill to get the previously mentioned medications but the day after posting on here I noticed the inflammation receding and the lightness looked much more faint. It was the little guys 4th day in quarantine. As mentioned before I had been worried about the wetness issue as I think Julio first mentioned and had been keeping the quarantine enclosure dryer. Now, after checking him out today his leg looks really quite good. the inflammation is very minimal and only a small amount of red remains. I will try getting some pictures tomorrow and showing you. I was completely amazed with this. I am feeding steadily, still keeping it slightly dryer, and just monitoring him.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Sorry for the extreme delay. Here are the pics of the receding infection. The foot is still not 100% and I am wondering if it will ever be. The frog does not seem to be in pain, it is hopping around on its own and eats like a pig. The infection as already noted by others appeared to remove flesh. I am thinking this may have lead to the lack of movement in the foot. 

It is the left foot 









For reference this is the foot the day I posted this thread.









and now









His toes never spread apart like the other foot and the tissue remains that "healing" white color.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow he looks tons better!


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, it's a lot better


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I was amazed. I thought he was a goner. I woke up to check on him the next day it is was a lot better. He has the immune system of a champ!


----------

